# Idiot Sales People!!!!



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Don't you just love it when after you have looked for something on the shelves for 5 or 10 min. and then ask a sales "associate" where something is, they answer, "If it's not on the shelf, we don't have it" or "It should be right over there...........(where you've been looking)". My question to them should be, "Excuse me, just what the hell is your function here, anyway?" :smt021


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Many times, I think people are just too lazy or complacent about their jobs to bother to give the extra effort. Wal-Mart is especially bad about this type of attitude. 

I also experienced another problem at Wal-Mart. I wanted to buy some ammo but they were out of stock on it on the shelves. However, the ammo locker in the back had the very ammo I was looking for. The "associate" didn't have access because only one or two people actually had the keys to the ammo locker. (The associate has a Permit to Carry and is a pretty good fellow). Since the key holders weren't on duty, he couldn't get what I needed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What do U expect for minimum wage...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

What I expect is a minimum amount of courtesy and service. They need to get off their dead ass behind the counter, come out to where the items are and LOOK for it. Or go to the back and get more. Or simply check inventory sheets and tell me they are OUT. I have and WILL get a supervisor and email the corporate office EVERY single time this kind of crap takes place. I know I won't win or change anything, but I will raise hell!

 :smt096 :smt096 :smt096 :smt096 :smt096 :smt096 :smt096 :smt096 :smt096


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Don't you love the comment "they don't pay me enough to do _____"? I always tell them to quit now and find a job where they do pay enough. :roll:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree with U guys to a point. But, on the flip side - as a teen, I have been in that kind of job. The management treats U like crap, and so do the 99 other customers prior to you, number 100, coming thru the door. Keep that in mind. Not excusing it - I mean, I have complained to store managers before about crappy cashiers or for other problems...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I agree with U guys to a point. But, on the flip side - as a teen, I have been in that kind of job.


I've been in that kind of job too, I made the mistake of complaining to a customer about it. He pointed out that I was overhead NOT profit. I asked the manager what the hell he meant after he left. I didn't like the explaination he gave me, I thought I was way more important that that. :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If you don't let somebody know what's going on with the employees, it will never change. I blame the managers for poor behavior from their staff.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> If you don't let somebody know what's going on with the employees, it will never change. I blame the managers for poor behavior from their staff.


Wow , that sounds almost like you would blame the guy that shot the gun who killed somebody instead of the gun, how anti-democratic and un-American are you :roll: :roll: :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, I know, it's a pretty weird to hold people accountable for their actions. Supervisors are responsible (should be) for their own actions as well as the people they manage (key word). Sure people will make mistakes, especially at entry level jobs. That is why they should be pointed out to management so they can be corrected. That way the entry level person can grow into a better employee, better him or herself, move up the ladder, make more money, etc. Nifty concept, huh.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Yeah, I know, it's a pretty weird to hold people accountable for their actions. That way the entry level person can grow into a better employee, better him or herself, move up the ladder, make more money, etc. Nifty concept, huh.


WOW, what a concept.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Seventeen years ago I taught what we then called a COOP class full of mostly 17 & 18 yr. old boys that we placed in jobs for afternoon H.S. credit. We taught a lot of things in the classroom: taxes & ins., resumes' & interviews, safety on the job, etc. but the #1 topic all year long was human relations (imagine that). We also explained what a "work ethic" was. What bothers me is not guys that age making mistakes, they have an excuse; no experience. It's the employees that should know better by now (thirty years old or better) 'cause they've been in the workforce many years that I have very little patience with. Just my rant. :evil:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Yeah, I know, it's a pretty weird to hold people accountable for their actions. Supervisors are responsible (should be) for their own actions as well as the people they manage (key word). Sure people will make mistakes, especially at entry level jobs. That is why they should be pointed out to management so they can be corrected. That way the entry level person can grow into a better employee, better him or herself, move up the ladder, make more money, etc. Nifty concept, huh.


It'll never catch on :roll: :roll:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Am I wrong or does having a job, voting, being law abiding, and a few others like that kinda' sorta' what is meant by being a good citizen?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Charlie, I totally agree with what you say. I find when people say they don't get paid enough for the job they are doing they are actually being over paid. When you went to work for someone you agreed to do the job PROPERLY for the wage agreed upon, period.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Seems that people want to be paid for what they think they know not what they do. When I have hired people I had to pay them for the job that was available. If I hired a construction laborer he got paid what laborers got paid (at that time) not necessarily based on what he thought he knew or even how much education he had (I did have some flexibility but not much). Point is, unless you've been drafted, everyone makes a choice about what they accept as a job.


----------

